# scaler cord question. Maybe I would be able to watch HD-DVD quality



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm guessing I cant use or find one but is there a component to VGA cable? It would be 3 RCA jacks into a VGA not like on your monitors cord, but like the one sticking out of your video card. If so, could I output the HD signal from my Toshiba HD A30 into the Centerstage 2 (this method is all anolog btw)and then output into my projector? The area on the back of the scaler I am speaking of says HDTV/RGB input. If I can buy a cord I will but if it requires a device that is illegal I don't want it. There could also be the possibility I could input the signal directly to the projector which would be component to RGBHV. Should I try that? If I could use the scaler I could downsize the 1080i if I wanted to or use any resolution it supported. RIght now I am only upconverting the 480P into 720P. MY projector is a NEC 6PG+. 483422GUKL lol sorry I started rambling.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Doubt that there is one (component to VGA). Colorspace difference between component and VGA. Also synch issue (on green). I have seen cable adapters meant to go the other way, from VGA connector to component, with specific hardware and the unique software driver for that hardware having a option to change from default VGA (RGB) to component (YPbPr) colorspace.

These articles:

http://www.abccables.com/info-rgb.html 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YPbPr

may help


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks I will take a look after my movie. Your the first to help and I have been asking for years.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

VGA to component is done by cable. Component to VGA is done by converter. Expect to pay $200 for decent quality.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> VGA to component is done by cable. Component to VGA is done by converter. Expect to pay $200 for decent quality.


Money is not the issue but quality is. The scaler was around $1800.00 Is there a good quality converter?

Also we plan on upgrading the display to one that is 1080P next year anyways but if this is good quality we could put that in another room.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't used one personally, you'll have to do some research on it. It was mentioned on another forum that Ram Electronics makes a quality product.
http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/video-to-vga.html


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> I haven't used one personally, you'll have to do some research on it. It was mentioned on another forum that Ram Electronics makes a quality product.
> http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/video-to-vga.html


Yes I think Key Digital is known for good quality. I will research for some opinions and reviews for it and if all is well, get one ordered this week. The Toshiba outputs the 1080i in component into this device ok it says. I am pretty sure since I saw it displayed that flickered a few times a second awhile when I used the component input on the scaler. I will call the company to confirm. Thanks again. :yay:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a Key Digital KD-VA5 Transcoder on order.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Good choice. Make sure to let us know how it turns out. It's hard to find first hand reviews on these devices.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Good choice. Make sure to let us know how it turns out. It's hard to find first hand reviews on these devices.


Yes I will. Focus Enhancements is interested also. 

Here is how my current setup looks.


click for the larger images.

480P upscaled to 720P


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is DVD on the Toshiba HD-A30 480P upscaled by my scaler to 720P after a projector calibration.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

The Digital KD-VA5 Transcoder arrived. They could not find the open box I bought so instead they sent me a brand new one for the same price. I think I really lucked out there. $25.00 under msrp and shipped is a nice find. I will try it out friday. :T


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

thewire said:


> The Digital KD-VA5 Transcoder arrived. They could not find the open box I bought so instead they sent me a brand new one for the same price. I think I really lucked out there. $25.00 under msrp and shipped is a nice find. I will try it out friday. :T


Sounds like a great deal...man, those things never happen to me! Well, Friday has come and gone...

Any update?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes I could update some. The Transcoder works very nice. I can input the VGA into the scaler fine but it is pass though so I loose the video adjustments. I took back the Toshiba A30 because I need video adjustments for my low lumen projector. I don't want to push the projector to much because it begins to oversaturate the image and I loose resolution. I have a Toshiba XA2 on order that will allow me adjust the picture much like I do with my scaler for the DVD up-conversion. I picked up some decent quality RCA cables for the lossless audio as well.

Here is what my image looked like with the A30.


No kelvin adjustments made to the NEC6PG+ CRT projector. It is a 106" 16X9 High Power screen.

Edit: brightness and contrast way up. Notice the spotting. I don't really notice that when watching the movie but the new player may help that.


After some kelvin adjustments made to the projector. The lines become blurry when the projector is ran to hard. It also makes worse other problems related to not having liquid cooled CRT tubes. 






I should be able to correct the picture with adjustments much like I did with my DVD player.

I am really excited the transcoder has things working.:bigsmile: 

Edit: I watched the entire Matrix trilogy the other day.

I will update again later.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great news, Steven! Glad you got it working well. Please update us once your new DVD player arrives...I'm sure that at some point in the future someone will have the same question, and your info will be most helpful.




thewire said:


> Yes I could update some. The Transcoder works very nice. I can input the VGA into the scaler fine but it is pass though so I loose the video adjustments. I took back the Toshiba A30 because I need video adjustments for my low lumen projector. I don't want to push the projector to much because it begins to oversaturate the image and I loose resolution. I have a Toshiba XA2 on order that will allow me adjust the picture much like I do with my scaler for the DVD up-conversion. I picked up some decent quality RCA cables for the lossless audio as well.
> 
> Here is what my image looked like with the A30.
> 
> ...


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is an old photo of when my transcoder arrived.










Here is a photo of the new Toshiba XA2 that arrived monday on time and the box looked very good. It looked better than the box of the A30 I picked up at the local store. :clap:The update went without error. 










Sorry for the slow updates. I am really busy researching and testing my room out to start making room treatments soon. I think I am getting started on that next week. I will get a build thread here sometime when time allows. I also have to design a media room, and think about what goes on the dock also so I am really pressed on time. The dock might be getting the one I have right now because the analog cables picked up at the local store just are not getting the job done for the analog out on the player. I would rather upgrade my receiver than buy new cables. I am returning the cables I think for some movies. I thought transformers (DVD) was really good and will most likely be picking that one up on HD-DVD. I am looking for a Denon, Marantz, or Pioneer receiver. I would like it to have preamp outputs for 7.1 since I have all the amps to power. If it could use its own internal amps and the outputs at the same time that would be really great too. It needs to accept HDMI from the player. I know how to use the bass management with it and I have the image looking really great. I am real happy with the improvements for me going to this player from the A30. We are adding track lighting to the room also. I will get some screen shots up later but the difference is so much and my camera just doesn't do it justice.
.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

*Fixed the audio*

I found out where the loud obnoxious humming and sputtering came from. My scaler is laying directly under my receiver about 4" away with nothing between it but the shelf. All I need to do to fix it is move it away from it by lowering the shelf. I could move it approximately 2X further down. I should have noticed that sooner. I am busy moving my sconces to make room for bass traps but when I am done with that I can't wait to do at least a demo this morning. :yay:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

What I like most about the transcoder I bought is that it allows component pass through so if I want to view DVD I just have to switch the source on my scaler and then my system is just instantly ready to up convert the DVD. The tiny led flashlight is just priceless. I wish it had an on/off button but I think it may be alright to hook up the power cord to my on/off switch with the remote. I need to look into that. Tomorrow we are hopefully going to be able to turn in the cable box at the other house to cancel premium channels and then start signing up for Netflix if making the transition is a good value. I sure hope it is. 

Does anyone know if a wireless remote on/off switch can cause any issues?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

The source of the audio problem was my receivers display out into the scaler.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

So everything is working good now? Would you recommend this transcoder?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Everything is running very nicely now thanks for asking Mike P. After about 5 hours strait of movie viewing with the True-HD I like to cool down the amps for a half hour or so since that helps. For True-HD I also have to turn up my volume some which is not really that big of a concern to me. Everything is sounding very clear to me at maximum output (over 200W per channel except the sub at 200W) but I can't run my sub +4 db hot like that because it just doesn't look safe that way to me. :surrender: I like TRUE-HD and the matrix at about +10 on my reciever which is a nice cozy couch rumbling volume. :blink: I will try to get it better with some room treatments later on which I will be making myself. I'm not sure how many transcoders have an on off button exactly. I will try the remote on/off outlet for it since I see no reason that would not work. Then I will 100% satisfied with it. I wouldn't be watching the HD-DVD without it so it isn't a huge leap to totally satisfied for me. :bigsmile: I really can't compare it to any others but I would highly recommend this transcoder based on my own personal experiences with good and bad video devices and be leave me, I have had my share. 

Here are the best screen shots I can come up with right now.

Toshiba XA2 with image adjustments:T





Here is a look back at a photo of the Toshiba A30 under similar test conditions.


----------

